# Chinquapin Oak for smoking



## dahubb55 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi y'all.  Has anybody ever used chinquapin oak for smoking? If not, is there some reason it couldn't/shouldn't be used? If it has been used, what should I expect, flavor-wise? Any other information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## cksteele (Aug 17, 2016)

Well looking it up on Wikipedia it's in the white oak family and its acorns are supposed to be one of the sweetest and most flavourful ones I can't see why it wouldn't work out just fine well seasoned can't see anything that says the wood is toxic or anything


----------



## Hennessy (Jun 23, 2018)

I've used it before and had good results. I'd say it gives the typical mild oak flavor. I live in Iowa and oaks (red and white) are plentiful here, so oak is what I almost always use. No sense paying for wood if you don't have to. And maybe it makes the taste better in your mind if it's locally sourced!


----------



## Ednor Rowe (Jun 4, 2019)

Hennessy said:


> I've used it before and had good results. I'd say it gives the typical mild oak flavor. I live in Iowa and oaks (red and white) are plentiful here, so oak is what I almost always use. No sense paying for wood if you don't have to. And maybe it makes the taste better in your mind if it's locally sourced!


(Hennessy, your last name is of a character in a Charlie Brown book I read over and over to my kids wherein Charlie forms a baseball team, but Charlie Brown eventually has to turn down real uniforms and a chance to be great because he won’t throw the more unconventional members (read dog, Lucy, etc) off the team) Anyway, thanks, especially discovered this forum because I’m in TX, Duck-Duck-Go found the question & two answers; yours was the one with real experience, though I may try to eat a sweet acorn too, next fall. Was trimming a Chinkapin (spelling varies I guess) from a roof in my work yesterday, and I’ve only used Live Oak, “oak elm” and red oak down here in Central TX. Thanks, I’ll smoke my next brisket with it, for 2 or 3 hours not very hot, and put it in the oven 4 hours at  275°F in a big enamel toaster pan wth some beer or juice as I often do, and I bet if I put some of that meat on my head, my tongue will slap my face silly trying to get to it!! (As it often does, & I get compliments from others too, when I finally came up with this hybrid cooking method: no more dry overlooked or fragrant-but-tough undercooked brisket any more!)


----------

